# Blind Choices..



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

If you had to buy one or the other ..Which and WHY?

Final Approach Mossy Oak Duck Blind Eliminator Express Blind (129.00)

Final Approach Foiles Signature Series (Duck Blind Camo) Sport Utility Blind(159.00)

Final Approach Eliminator Express Blind(148.00)

Avery Power Hunter Duck Blind(149.99)

As I Plan to Call the local gun shop after 3:00 when they open and ask what they can offer me on my 12 gauge overunder...

Or lever action .22 Winchester.

With a Blind I can atless get afield with others I guess.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Go to www.rogerssportinggoods.com and get a rogers blind. For 200 bucks you get a Avery finisher in shadowgrass camowith the Rogers name on it and a half dozen carrylite shells. Iv got one on the way right now. Iv hunted in the finisher before and there the cadillac of layouts.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Cd202,Oh I was just at his Site awhile ago....

Didn't notice any decoys included....

Thanks...

Scottie_the_boy


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

http://store.rogerssportinggoods.com/se ... ial/Detail

Here is the link!


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

I didnt see them rite away either but I think its a good deal considering finishers are usually 250.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

I would get the FA SUB, I got one and think its great blind


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Xlander - low profile, very easy to set-up/take down, extremely comfortable and simple to use. The only draw back is the door lays on you more than a SUB which has a framed door.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I am a new believer in the hitman blinds now that I've gotten to use them in the field. No blind sets up and takes down that easy, and they have the best backrest (I have a bad back).

I think it was around $135 shipped to my door through Rogers. Loved it so much I got another one.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Gotta agree with you Chris........The Hitman has super fast setup and take down.....roomy, sturdy, great price....A+ in my book.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

ROGERS WITH OUT A DOUBT!!! GREAT DEALS, FAST SHIPPING, AND SOME OF THE ABSOLUTE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE IN THE INDUSTRY!!! I SPENT 6 YEARS IN KC, MO AND EVERY TIME I NEED SOMETHING FOR HUNTING, I WISH I STILL LIVED THEIR, JUST SO I COULD WALK OUTTA THE STORE WITH IT RATHER THAN HAVE TO WAIT TO GET IT IN THE MAIL!! I GOT MY FINISHER THERE WITH THE DOZEN AVERY FEILD SHELLS THEY WERE OFFERING UP TILL ABOUT 2 OR 3 MONTHS AGO. AWESOME DEAL!! I'M 6' 2", 290 POUNDS AND I HAVE ROOM TO SPARE IN MY FINISHER. SET UP IS SO REDICULOUSLY EASY TOO!! I'VE HUNTED OUT OF THEM BEFORE BUT EVEN IF I NEVER HAD, IT ONLY TAKES A FEW TIME IN THE BACK YARD TO GET THE HANG OF IT. I REALLY LIKE THE SUB AND THE HITMAN BLINDS TOO!! GREAT VALUE AND DURABILITY FOR THE $$! THEY ASLO HAVE THE TANGLE FREE LAYOUTS WHICH LOOK LIKE A VIRTUAL SUB CLONE FOR I THINK 139.99.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

Blue Plate said:


> Xlander - low profile, very easy to set-up/take down, extremely comfortable and simple to use. The only draw back is the door lays on you more than a SUB which has a framed door.


 The X lander is evrything you said EXCEPT comfortable


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a SUB, it's nice once set up, but all the little pins in the dark are a pain.

I have a finisher(used), there is a pipe that runs across the bottom, if your a shorter person it's right under your hips. No very comfortable. Very quick and easy to set up


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I found a local lad with a layout for sale..So I plan to buy it so I have atless one to use... Ifthe ground under it or a pipe Lines up in the hip or tail bone..I will add a small swiming pool blow up floater that fits..so the air will keep me up offthe aches in the back,as I am a boney lad at just 145 lbs and 5'10" Also I wear thick carhart coverhals once this coldweather arrives.. Been raining all week and Temps sure have dropped..Makes it feel like Winter or fall atless finally.

The Blind he has to offer is a Final Approach Eliminator Express SUB..

Looking at Pics of them,I think it's the same type Blind I used September 25th last day of our early goose season...It wasn't to bad for me,But I only used it in one spot for 3 hours...As I had shot my 8 geese by 9:15-9:20 ..

The one I used Had to have a peice of wood under the head rest that had a V notch on both ends.. as the framework was weak there to hold the headrest/back sapport upright...So I ended up placing my extra jacket and back pack behind the head rest and it held up and didn't slop the back..

The see threw Mess almost had to small of Holes, atthat close to the eyes I had a headache quick thou... But I have a old batmitting net in my shed, thats 5 foot by 30 foot with 1/4" holes and it's white so I can truim itto fit,spray it or dye it black or brown and help the eyes some...

Take care and Thanks alot all for Tips on what to get... I was Limited on funds,also ran into the shipping issue. Aswell this lad is selling me 2 dozen shell decoys with flocked heads..I am heading to his house tomorrow to pick it all up..

Best wishes

Scottie


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

POWER HUNTER...hands down!! it could hide in anything! and if you use it it will be hard for the geese to see you! its almost like you arent there!


----------



## orangefeet (Nov 7, 2007)

Powerhunters take some getting used to... anything with doors instead of a big cumbersome hood is preferrable. I will say, powerhunter blinds hide much better than something with a frame holding it up. But why not just buy a camo sleeping bag and hide in that? My two cents...sounds like you got 'er figured out though....kill 'em.


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I Agree As We hunted September 25th, the Guy next to me was layin' in a Powerhunter And I set it up for him,As he never used a blind before, and he Loved it, and said it's Nice to Sit with the front held open slightly, and when either he or Eye spotted geese flocks way out, he could just lower his and allow me tocall the geese in...

I using the Final Approach blind had to lay back and try and overlap both lid lips..and then Form the Screen so it would stay slightly above my face so I could turn my head sideto side veiwing...

That is something I would like changed is that think Wirey framework around the window screen needs atless 11 or 8 gauge wire in it to Hold it's shape so they overlap slightly yet stay above the brim of a hat or allow for face side to side movement...

Thats alot why I wanted to get a powrhunter More, But I will have this FA Eliminator as a spare to loan to friends to join me.. May even get the wife Involved even for Pics and such to Watch and Share in this sportwith me..So she can understand how much is really involved in harvesting and calling in a flock..

Best wishes

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

You should be able to lock the mesh open. There should be velcro to hold it. Then just wear a face mask or camo face paint


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Kelly Hannan,

Okay then I'll Check it over.. It would be alot easier for me with face paint...

Thanks alot..

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

sounds like you have all the tools, now go shoot some birds, take some pics, and share with the rest of us.

You said you wanted to get your wife involved, taking pics etc. Get her a shotgun, or let her use one of yours and let her shoot a couple. I can't wait for my wife to get her first, she has never shot anything but clays.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Has anyone tried the Tanglefree layout blinds?

https://www.tanglefree.com/store/home.php?cat=312

They had two here at our Southern Illinois Hunting and Fishing Days last weekend - the regular and a new Sean Hammock. The one was around $130 and the other was around $160.

I liked the way they are put together and for the price, it was heard to beat!

Just my two cents...


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Kelly Hannan,

I Think I could Almost Lay Motionless in rows of corn to just call Or lay tucked Up close to the blind with her layin' in the blind,So I can give the okay to shoot... She seems to Love her remington 1100 20 gauge,But I'ld have the get the geese in close and I doubt she has any steel chokes for it,So I could have her run some 2 3/4" #2 or #4 shot threw it,More pellets up close will Up here Odds if she doesn't have the bead dead on the head or wing to shoot.

She is so Focused right now on This years archery hunt,as last year was her first season and she shot at 2 doe,Missed all... And I Hope she connects this year..I Have two ladder stands of hers to place up So she can practise from a Elevated spot and learn to realy on my rangefinder..

Thats why I wanted to Enjoy goose Hunting and being afield while she is archery hunting,So she doesn't Have me along Buggin' her and she can Feel the rush to do it all alone and Have that Glow and Brag to me how it all folded out to harvest her first.

Wish she took time Now while in season to practise on Commen crows with me ..To See how it is to aim at a moven target that dips,dives and so on over head...

Best wishes and Good Luck this season.(our Fall season opens in 3 weeks) a week after archery season,So I may Fill 1 or 2 of my deer tags before goose andduck season.

Scottie


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Good Luck this year, tell the misses good luck for me and I want to see a picture of her first deer


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Kelly Hannan,That I will do.... Thanks alot

I'm Hopin' all in all, this goose hunting will Open her eyes, She did find a Interest in Standing watching me set the FA Eliminator together on the living room floor.... And got a laugh outta it when the two beagles and short haired pointer had to show us they could fit under the zippered area near my feet outta site.... They Thought it was a neat tent...The only thing she got worked up about was the Last Owners straw and grass placed on it that got on the sofa and floor... found three spent shells in it also to toss out....

She really liked the shell decoys with flocked heads, as we stopped at dick's sporting goods on the way home and she Pointed out the goose decoys there 12 pack of shell decoys with flocked heads at 139.00 ...Tried to talk her into gettin' me a camo Clothe face mask with just the eye area cut out.... But no such luck,Also She tried to then talk me into a case of Remington 3" #2 shot for geese and ducks, I said heck no..that would limit me to just using my 870 ...I wanted a case of 2 3/4" #4 But they only stock 3" ...the 2 3/4" #4 Remington was 11.20 a Box,yet she said I miss to Much and need a case..So we didn't Buy any more shells for now...

She had to Point out to me two different goose calls and the Primo Flute which I have, But she wouldn't say sure pick out one of them calls...

Which was okay with me, as the guy I got these decoys and Blind from traded me also a Zink Power Maximus Clear goose call......One More Item to play around with and learn which words or letters I am to say when using it to make it sound like feeding geese...

All In all Bud, we had a heck of a Long day on the road ,Yet Enjoyed it all, and did some site seein' in a area we never travelled to before Watkins Glen N.Y.

Also pointed out two Large Pond swamps that May be Open for Public to Hunt.. Lots of wood ducks on the one right now and the other had train tracks running down the center with tons of geese sleeping and resting on the tracks and near the pond edge....

Did get a Pic or two of a Swamp which is local we can't Hunt at all, as the land Owner Stated, Heck No ya's won't hunt it at all, as the Geese need a safe place away from Hunters to rest at....
I'll try and upload them soon

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## Goose Gitter (Oct 8, 2009)

For my build at around six foot...the FA Eliminator Express is ideal comfort for me...your Avery blind will give you maximum visibility...its all personal choice and conditions you hunt and the camo you hunt in


----------

